# 150 acres for Lease in Talbot Co.



## BenelliDuckBuster (Aug 6, 2012)

150 acres of thinned pine trees and a good mix of hardwood bottoms for lease in Waverly Hall, Talbot County GA. Property is off Hwy 36 approx. 2 miles from Hwy 208. Asking $2000 obo for a whole year of hunting rights. Plenty of deer and turkeys! PM me for more detail.


----------



## Jameshenry (Aug 7, 2012)

YES,IS THIS PROPERTY AROUND MORE HUNTING CLUBS OR OTHER BIG LAND OWNERS? DOES IT HAVE A CREEK OR ANY WATER SOURCE? AND WILL IT BE AVAILABLE FOR LONG TERM LEASE? I AM INTERESTED!THANK YOU.PLEASE E-MAIL ME AT capt.caveman_69@yahoo.com with response to questions and if possible your phone number THANKS AGAIN


----------



## winchester270 (Aug 8, 2012)

very interested could you please send me a contact number Thanks Very Much


----------



## jmweems (Aug 12, 2012)

If this is still available, please send your contact information. I am in Columbus and am very interested. Thanks


----------



## gator32425 (Aug 13, 2012)

have you leased this property thanks


----------



## bltracker (Mar 15, 2014)

If available for 2014-2015 I'm interested call steve at 4048225904 or email at btrackingbigbucks@yahoo.com


----------



## outsideman (Apr 20, 2014)

"2012" Post.......


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 20, 2014)

For real ^^


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Hunter922 (Apr 20, 2014)

Gadestroyer74 said:


>



Agree.. This is why ads should have a 6 month max shelf life. Or atleast delete all the ads that are not posted during the current year.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 20, 2014)

I mean to tell ya


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2014)

Sounds nice. PM sent.


----------



## Boot (Apr 20, 2014)

Apparently nobody really reads all the pertinent info on the original posts. I'm all for the 6mo shelf life thing! Delete 'em !


----------



## quality hunter (Apr 20, 2014)

This guy has not been on here since September of last year.


----------



## bltracker (May 31, 2014)

please delete if not current


----------



## larrybr (Jun 4, 2014)

Did this get leased 770-364-8985


----------



## biker13 (Jun 7, 2014)

and they keep asking.hahahaha


----------



## triple play (Jun 7, 2014)

There's no deer in Talbot Co anyway.


----------



## jdm16215 (Aug 23, 2014)

is this still available contact gravittwilliam@yahoo.com


----------



## quality hunter (Aug 23, 2014)

This is hilarious. Please read the previous post. This guy has not been on this site in a year.


----------



## NUTT (Aug 23, 2014)

Not leased. Still available.JK


----------

